# What to use to protect door and scuff panels



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

I am absolutely sick of getting my brand new door panels scuffed up over time by passengers who don't seem to have very good control over their legs.

I've decided to mask the area up to prevent these things from happening on my new Spec C.

I'm trying to find something that is similar to the white stuff that comes on the door panels and scuff plates of new cars. The thing that protects against scuffing during delivery.

I can't find a picture showing the stuff, but it's during this stage of delivery that the vehicle is covered with all sorts of protection.









I know it seems much having some white tape go all over the bottom area of the door panels, but i'm just sick and tired of discovering new shoe scuffs/marks everytime someone gets in and out of the car.

I found this. http://www.surfaceguard.com/automotive_market.html See 'interior door panel protection'

Any other suggestion? Something clear will be nice.

Thanks fellas! :thumb:

Rgds
Errol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

get some clear vinyl from a vinyl cutters (or e bay) 
and apply that to the scuff plates and lower door section..

or what i have.. inner and out sill protectors.. 








outers are illuminated (this is during fitting lol.. wire hidden now)


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean mate.

I dressed the door sills on the old Scooby a few weeks ago and then had to take family members somewhere and when I got home there were shoe marks all over the sills. Luckily, they just wiped clear but they are subject to constant abuse. I do actually ask that people be careful when entering and exiting the car.


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

hotwaxxx said:


> I know exactly what you mean mate.
> 
> I dressed the door sills on the old Scooby a few weeks ago and then had to take family members somewhere and when I got home there were shoe marks all over the sills. Luckily, they just wiped clear but they are subject to constant abuse. I do actually ask that people be careful when entering and exiting the car.


Yes mate! It REALLY gets to me whenever someone leaves their "mark" behind!  I've been avoiding fetching people in my car, but ultimately that's not a solution is it? 

TBH, i can handle a scratch on the car's paint better because i know that can be fixed with paint and with a good bodyshop, it can look almost if not perfect. I can't be replacing every single door panel everytime it gets scuffed up. And these door panels are very expensive!

I bought some Xpel paint protection film for the rocker panels, but i don't think that works on plastics and stuff.

Do they handle you telling them to be careful with the door well? :lol:


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> get some clear vinyl from a vinyl cutters (or e bay)
> and apply that to the scuff plates and lower door section..


Clear vinyl? And i can remove them at will and the original surface should not be affected?

Do you have a link to something that's suitable?

Thanks Craig. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

These are great at removing scuffs from vinyl & plastic.

Getting scratches & scuffs on doors are an occupational hazard, and are hard to avoid - even in tight car parking spots.

I've scuffed the door panels myself - so, out comes the magic sponge!

Hope that helps.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Suberman said:


> Clear vinyl? And i can remove them at will and the original surface should not be affected?
> 
> Do you have a link to something that's suitable?
> 
> Thanks Craig. :thumb:


i'd use a low tack clear masking film, think 3m do one aswell.. have a search for andy wrap masking film, 
being low tack, its not permanent. so it will stick to the door sills ect, but if it gets a bit grubby peel it off (can use a hair dryer to heat the glue before peeling if you like) and if theres any small bits of adhesive left, it should be easily removable with a adhesive remover product)


----------



## Supercool (Sep 19, 2009)

Tips said:


> These are great at removing scuffs from vinyl & plastic.
> 
> Getting scratches & scuffs on doors are an occupational hazard, and are hard to avoid - even in tight car parking spots.
> 
> ...


I've used this before and works great, but just a little tip for people who try this for a first time, use PLENTY of water


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Ask nicely*

Make a small warning notice like a small no smoking notice on the window each side of the car where "people" get in and out.....they sound like mostly family members...point out the notice once and they will then remember in the future if you make a point of it being there.....you can get some made on line re the issue in roll on plastic. friendly like
ON FEAR OF DEATH KEEP FEET OFF DOORS...........OR ELSE.........CRAIG.............:lol:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Blockwax said:


> Make a small warning notice like a small no smoking notice on the window each side of the car where "people" get in and out.....they sound like mostly family members...point out the notice once and they will then remember in the future if you make a point of it being there.....you can get some made on line re the issue in roll on plastic. friendly like
> ON FEAR OF DEATH KEEP FEET OFF DOORS...........OR ELSE.........CRAIG.............:lol:


Are these stickers for sale? You'd make a fortune.

I'll put an order in for a set please.:lol:


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

Tips said:


> These are great at removing scuffs from vinyl & plastic.
> 
> Getting scratches & scuffs on doors are an occupational hazard, and are hard to avoid - even in tight car parking spots.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,
Is this the AG magic Sponge?
Might have to invest in one of those :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Mr Orgasmo said:


> Hi Mate,
> Is this the AG magic Sponge?
> Might have to invest in one of those :lol:


Hi - yes it's the AG Magic Sponge - JML have done a similar product, just as good, as previously mentioned use plenty of water.

Hope that helps.


----------

